# Friday the 13th - Jason sound



## ecko_toxic

Hi
Im looking for the sound from the friday the 13th movies, that sound when jason is around.
If anyone knows where i can find it, i would apreciate it.
Thanks.


----------



## jrzmac

if it's that - "ch ch ch, ha ha ha" sound i have it. let me know where to send it


----------



## ecko_toxic

yes its that one.
my email is 
[email protected]

thanks alot.


----------



## jrzmac

ecko, i just sent it. let me know if you get it. anybody else need it let me know. i got a ton of halloween music if anybody is looking for something specific.


----------



## ecko_toxic

I received it
it is what i was looking for.
thanks alot.


----------



## Scare Shack

ive been looking for that for a while myself.
If possiable, can you send it to me as well.
[email protected]
thanks in advance


----------



## Scare Shack

jrzmac,
any chance you have, on know where I can get the freddy rhyme:
1, 2 freddys coming for you
34 better lock the door
56, etc.


----------



## jrzmac

johnny933, i just sent. it let me know if you get it. i'll look for the other thing


----------



## jrzmac

i sent the other thing. let me know if you get them


----------



## panicinwi

jrzmac, cpuld you send me both those files? [email protected]
Thanks


----------



## Scare Shack

jrzmac,
Got them. Thanks tons! The Freddy one really rocks!!!!!
Where ya got that kind of struff?If you dont wanna say I totally understand.
There's a few other sounds i'm looking for but dont wont to impose.
Thanks for the sounds! 

You The Man!!


p.s Any more horror flick sounds you wanna kick my way fell free.


----------



## djkeebz

JrZmac, can you send me the jason one also. I was also looking for some creepy loud clown type music, Any suggestions. Thanks in advance, Jeff

[email protected]


----------



## ecko_toxic

If you could send me the Freddy file please.
I have one but its really bad sound.
thanks again.
[email protected]


----------



## Rich B

I'd love the Jason AND Freddy one too please!!!

Thanks!!

portaparty at comcast dot net


Happy Haunting


----------



## jrzmac

Rich B, sent


----------



## Rich B

jrzmac said:


> Rich B, sent



Got em, thanks!!

Happy Haunting!


----------



## jrzmac

i got a lot of "halloween I + II" stuff if you need it


----------



## Wolfman

jrzmac, I'd like the Jason sound bite as well, please - [email protected]


----------



## Rich B

jrzmac said:


> i got a lot of "halloween I + II" stuff if you need it


looking for a song called "still he kills" from Halloween II I believe.......


NEVER MIND, found the song right after this post.......


----------



## BamBam86

I'd love the Jason AND Freddy one too please!!!

Thanks!!

[email protected]


----------



## jrzmac

bam bam, i just sent them. let me know you got em'


----------



## TriX

*jrzmac*

can you send me the ch ch sound file and the freddy rhyme please thanx alot man



[email protected]




thanx again russ


----------



## Mr. Sickhertz

if you get a chance, could I get the jason and the freddy sounds? 

[email protected]

Thanks a lot.


----------



## Lurtle

Hi Jrzmac...

We have a couple of Halloween events coming up and I would love to get some sound files from you. The Freddy and Jason ones would be great. Also, any type of horror sounds and movie clips...basically anything that will give a nice scare would be just fine.

Thank you so much!

Lurtle

[email protected]


----------



## jrzmac

all have been sent. i think ? let me know if you get them


----------



## Rich B

Lurtle, welcome to the boards, check Halloweiners page for hundreds of songs, movie clips and sound fx, you should find TONS of great stuff for your events!!

http://forbiddencrypts.250free.com/ForbiddenCrypts.html




Lurtle said:


> Hi Jrzmac...
> 
> We have a couple of Halloween events coming up and I would love to get some sound files from you. The Freddy and Jason ones would be great. Also, any type of horror sounds and movie clips...basically anything that will give a nice scare would be just fine.
> 
> Thank you so much!
> 
> Lurtle
> 
> [email protected]


----------



## Mr. Sickhertz

jrzmac said:


> all have been sent. i think ? let me know if you get them


Got them. Thank you very much.


----------



## Lurtle

Thanks so much, Rich! Wow, that is a great site. I appreciate the link!

Lurtle


----------



## diesel_fireman2001

could you send me the Jason sound please....thanks, putting a mix CD together for my sisters school's haunted house

Dan

[email protected]


----------



## rikstr

jrzmac, looks like you've been busy lately with all of these requests! Would you mind sending me the ch, ch, ch sound file as well. I can't seem to find it anywhere.

[email protected]

Thanks!


----------



## jrzmac

sent. diesel_fireman2001, i tried to send them to you 3 times but it wont go thru. sorry!


----------



## Darth Kundalini

I would like that sound (or sounds), too, please.


----------



## jrzmac

i'm at my parents house at the jersey shore with no way to get to my documents today. maybe someone else that i sent the file to can help can help darth out?


----------



## rikstr

Thanks for the files jrzmac. I sent them to Darth as well, in case you haven't had a chance yet.


----------



## Darth Kundalini

rikstr said:


> Thanks for the files jrzmac. I sent them to Darth as well, in case you haven't had a chance yet.


Just got 'em, Rick. Thanks a lot. 
Happy Halloween, everybody.


----------



## WithoutABass

Hey, I'm new to the forum. I've been searching for the past hour for that Jason sound and it brought me here. Can someone please send it to me via E-mail or AIM?

My E-mail = [email protected]
My AIM = Loser Pete

Someone help me out, please!


----------



## joseph315

I really hate to ask this, Would you be able to send the the ch ch sound file for Friday the 13th? [email protected]


----------



## Halloweiner

I sent one to you. Did you get it?


----------



## joseph315

I just looked and seen I have the file. Thanks so much, I looked for a long time for the file on the net.


----------



## prowler713

hey is there any possible way i could get a copy of the classic jason call (ch-ch-ch) my email is [email protected]


----------



## prowler713

sorry guys i meant [email protected] happy friday the 13th


----------



## chud2k

Hi all, can someone please send me the Jason sound and the Freddy 1-2-Freddy's-coming-for-you song? [email protected]


----------



## joshschaf

someone please send me the jason sound, i think i have a cool use for it in my sound sequence. thanks...jds at boom . net


----------



## jrzmac

joshschaf, i just sent it. let me know if you get it. if not, send me a private message with your e mail address and i'll get it to you.


----------



## andrease17

I´m also searching for the "ch ch" Jason Sound. Can someone send it to me, please?

Thank you!

[email protected]


----------



## Rich B

*Jason sounds*

http://campblood.shiversofhorror.com/


Everything you seek is on that site......


----------



## andrease17

Thanks Rich B!


----------



## bryan

*hi im new here*

can any 1 tell me were i can get the chi chi chi sound fo when jason is around and also the 1 2 freedys coming for you music.


----------



## Halloweiner

It's at the bottom of this list of sound clips:

http://campblood.shiversofhorror.com/index2.htm


----------



## bryan

because i want to use those on halloween so i need tose were they are not just a few seconds long my email is [email protected]


----------



## Halloweiner

That's as long as they are in the movie. Can't you edit them, and make them longer yourself?


----------



## Mme Harpie

After much lurking, I have finally gotten off my butt to join!

And now I must join the masses and be the next to kindly request from jrzmac the ch ch ch, ha ha ha and the freddy tune. Please?

[email protected]

Thanks! It will make a welcome addition to the halloween cd, or just as lovely background music for my office...


----------



## tenxaday

I m the same way haha. I was wondering if ic ould get teh jason clip> is it just that with out background music? 
randhir_singh at eku.edu
thanks


----------



## LachOween

Could I also get the jason and freddy sound clips? Thanks a million! [email protected]


----------



## jrzmac

just sent. keep a look out.


----------



## Cyntric

I'm new here and saw this thread.......can u please send me the freddy rhyme?
[email protected]


----------



## Halloweenatic

*Ch, Ch, Ch, Ha, Ha Ha*

Hi I'm new here! Pleasssseee send me the ch ch ch ch ha ha ha ha sound! I want to put it on my phone (and to scare my kids) (they're old enough, don't worry!!!)


----------



## Kygirl30

*me too please*

Hi, is this clip your sending longer than the 3 second one I got, if its longer will you please send to me also? Thanks a bunch.

send to Kystylist29 at hotmail


----------



## ynaomi

for the new halloween movie..the theme song is the same..i knew there was going to be people dying while hearing that.. hope you found it


----------



## gorefan

I to am looking for the good long version of ch ch ch as well as a good version of the 1 2 Freddies coming for you and the sound his claws made from scraping it along metal.

my e-mail is listed on y profile beings I can not post it till my count is 3 or better


----------



## Halloweiner

*Freddy Jump Rope Song*


----------



## jrzmac

Thanks, Halloweiner. Why don't you post the jason thing for me as well.


----------



## Halloweiner

The only one I've found is the short one I posted the page to in a reply on a previous page of this thread.

Go to this page:
http://campblood.shiversofhorror.com/index2.htm

Click on "Multimedia", and then "Audio Clips" and the thumbnail photo to the Friday 13th Movie (top left corner of the photos), and the sound clip is at the bottom of the list. It is just the short 5 second clip though. I haven't found any longer ones online anywhere.


----------



## gorefan

ok ty, but is there a place where I can find the screeching noise freddies claws make when he scrapes it along metal?


----------



## Halloweiner

None that I've found yet. There used to be someone who had a Freddie SOundscape I think it was called about 3 or 4 years ago. I couldn't find it searching last night though.


----------



## Cyntric

Here I have Freddy's Claw screech and a clips of Freddy laughing and screeching his claws. 

Freddys Claw Screech

Freddy's Laugh Claw Screech

Enjoy


----------



## jrzmac

http://www.fileden.com/files/2007/10/4/1481107/Jason's Theme3 new.mp3


----------



## Horsedoga

*chi chi chi cha cha cha sound*

could ya please send me the jason chi chi chi cha cha cha sound jrzmac. I'd appreciate it. Horsedoga @ comcast . net thanks a lot


----------



## Halloweenatic

Just right click on the link above and save as.


----------



## bringit

this is really creepy stuff man...


----------



## jrzmac

They must have took it down, let me check.


----------



## jrzmac

jrzmac said:


> http://www.fileden.com/files/2007/10/4/1481107/Jason's Theme3 new.mp3


New One: http://www.fileden.com/files/2007/10/4/1481107/Jason's Theme Ch Ch.mp3


----------



## irishgond

*freddy rhyme*

jrzmac, do you have the freddy rhyme you can send me, or link me to them...if you have different ones just send em all  please....

ty ahead of time

[email protected]


----------



## jrzmac

http://www.fileden.com/files/2007/10/4/1481107/1 2 Freddy's Coming For You.mp3


----------



## GraveKeeper

Could you please share the sound for Jason Voorhees with me too?


----------



## Shump42784

*Sound clip*

I am looking for that sound as well for something we are setting up at work. Anyway you could send that to me? Thanks  --Sarah


----------



## Insanity

Here are many MP3 files from all the F13 films.
Camp Blood: The Home Of Jason Voorhees - Friday The 13th Soundtracks (MP3s)

Here is a montage 'score' from the first F13 - It has the infamous "KI KI KI - MA MA MA" chant.
RapidShare: Easy Filehosting

Here is an MP3 called "Still He Kills" - Halloween Montage from H2
RapidShare: Easy Filehosting

Here is the "A Nightmare On Elm Street 'Main Title' theme
RapidShare: Easy Filehosting

And who doesn't like the "Silver Shamrock Theme" from H3 !
RapidShare: Easy Filehosting


----------



## Halloweenfan

jrzmac said:


> New One: http://www.fileden.com/files/2007/10/4/1481107/Jason's Theme Ch Ch.mp3


Could you try a different service like rapidshare?


----------



## Haroldyh

*Hey*

Hey. I would like the Jason sound and anything else you have to offer. I am making a halloween audio disc to scare the kids on halloween night. My email is [email protected] I have a couple effects also if you would like them. Thanks in advance and have a great day!


----------



## Scvbucfan

Hello, new to the forums here, big fan of the site. I know its an old post , if anyone could pass on a link, or possibly those two files it would be Much Appreciated! Thank you


----------



## Don of the Dead

I'll take it too! Have it for a ringtone, but not on my computer for Halloween night

[email protected]


----------



## shay1982

can you send it on to me too please

[email protected]


----------



## GhostHost999

I would love that terrifying sound. Here's my Email: [email protected] 
THANKS!


----------



## ivank

could you send me it too?


----------



## ivank

sorry my e-mail is [email protected]


----------



## lonerogue2

*I could host it*

If it's easier on you... I could host the sound on my domain so anyone who wants it can just click a link and download it. let me know, i dont mind.


----------



## Calloween

could you sned it to me 
[email protected]


----------



## jrzmac

Guy's, it's at the top of the list. "Jaysons Theme". Just click it and save the file. Or right click it and "save target as". There's a ton of stuff I posted on there. A lot of Ambient Tunes, Screams, Thunder. etc. Take whatever you can.....
http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-music/67071-jrzmacs-tunes-one-post.html


----------



## runmikeyrun

Did anyone else ever notice that sound is at the end of a black sabbath song... i think it's the last track on Master of Reality. More than likely where they got the idea for the sound in the movie.


----------



## Halloweiner

No I hadn't noticed.


----------



## DeathDealer

From Joshua Hoffine's blog

"The first person I met was the great Harry Manfredini, the man who composed the original score for FRIDAY THE 13th. You know that “Chuh, chuh, chuh…Kihl, kihl, kihl” sound in FRIDAY THE 13th? Harry designed that. In the documentary on the Slasher genre, GOING TO PIECES, you can see Harry describing the origin of that amazing sound element. He enunciated the first letters of “Mom” and “Kill” into an echoplex machine. That sound is the voice of Jason driving his mother to kill. Brilliant, right?"

ScareFest Joshua Hoffine Horror Blog


----------



## jrzmac

runmikeyrun said:


> Did anyone else ever notice that sound is at the end of a black sabbath song... i think it's the last track on Master of Reality. More than likely where they got the idea for the sound in the movie.


"Children Of The Grave"


----------



## Jason_Voorhees

jrzmac said:


> if it's that - "ch ch ch, ha ha ha" sound i have it. let me know where to send it


does it sound just like in the old friday the 13th movies? if so, pm me so i can give you my email.


----------



## MidnightWalker

jrzmac said:


> if it's that - "ch ch ch, ha ha ha" sound i have it. let me know where to send it


I've been looking for that sound clip for ages. In fact, the reason I ended up on this site is because I was looking for that exact sound. If anyone has it, and could send it to me, I'd be eternally grateful. Just drop me a message and I'll give you my email so you can send it over.


----------



## tmusta

hey can u send me the ch ch ch ha ha ha one and the freddy one please? thanks 
[email protected] com


----------



## mrhamilton234

Any chance you could send me the Jason sound?

[email protected]


----------



## Iceviper22

Jrzmac, 
I was wondering if you could send me the jason sound you were talking about previously

Thanks, 
Tom


----------



## spoon

yes finally some1 please send me the ch ch ch ha ha ha sound pleaseeeeee my email is btw1zzy @aim.com


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

How about just posting an mp3 version on here so we don't all have to flood your email and it's available to everyone????


----------



## CampBlood.Net

Thanks for linking to Camp Blood for the Jason sound all. 

I wanted to update the links for everyone, but I cannot post links till I make 1 post...so...


----------



## CampBlood.Net

Here are links for the ch ch ch sound, I know its that time of year 

Friday The 13th Part 1 Sound Scroll to the bottom

Friday The 13th Part 3 Sound Scroll to the bottom

Friday The 13th Part 8 Sound Scroll to the bottom


----------



## jayb

k. I'd like to join the please send me the wav files club please. Especially the one where he says Jason in it.

[email protected]


----------



## CampBlood.Net

jayb said:


> k. I'd like to join the please send me the wav files club please. Especially the one where he says Jason in it.
> 
> [email protected]


Visit the links in the above post. Right click on the sound you want to save and choose "Save Target As"

If you are using Firefox choose "Save Link As"


----------



## jayb

Sweet, thanks, just tweaked a couple and strung them together for my haunt, very excited.


----------



## tomdenison

Hello,
Can someone please send me the Jason ch ch ch, ha ha ha" sound? Email is tdenison11(at) Gmail (dot) com. 
Thanks!


----------

